# SQL-Developer Installation: Unable to launch the Java Virtual Machine Located at path msvcr100.dll



## MarkusNeu (30. Apr 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. Es geht um den SQL-Developer
Diesen kann man mit JDK (Java Development Kit) und ohne installieren.
Link: :https://www.oracle.com/de/tools/downloads/sqldev-v192-downloads.html
Ich habe mich für den JDK entschieden. Denn wir sollen intern nur AdoptOpenJDK verwenden.

Auf meinem Windows Server 2016 habe ich AdoptOpenJDK installiert.


```
Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
PS C:\Users\example>
PS C:\Users\example> java -version
openjdk version "1.8.0_252"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (AdoptOpenJDK)(build 1.8.0_252-b09)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (AdoptOpenJDK)(build 25.252-b09, mixed mode)
PS C:\Users\example>
```




Mein Problem ist folgendes: Wenn ich den SQL-Developer starten möchte, kommt immer wieder folgende Fehlermeldung:



Unable to launch the Java Virtual Machine Located at path C:\ProgramFiles\AdoptOpenJDK\jdk-8.0.252.09-hotspot\bin\msvcr100.dll

Die Bibliothek msvcr100.dll habe ich Heruntergeladen und in dem Ordner abgelegt, leider meckert SQL-Developer immer noch. 

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Kenn jemand einen Rat? Ich übersehe etwas, aber was? 

Danke im Voraus.
Markus


----------



## MarkusNeu (30. Apr 2020)

Hier möchte ich die Lösung des Problems beschreiben.
Nach dem ich 2-Tage für die Lösung aufgebraucht habe, habe ich folgendes gemacht. 

Auch die Version von dem SQL-Developer mit JDK heruntergeladen und die Bibliothek msvcr100.dll 
in den richtigen Ordner kopiert. 
Folgende Anleitung hat mir dabei geholfen. 






Zusätzlich gab es ein Problem mit: 

C:\Program Files\AdoptOpenJDK\jdk-8.0.232.09-hotspot\jre\bin\awt.dll: Can`t find dependent libraries 
Das Problem habe ich gelöst in dem ich folgendes installiert habe: 



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3138367/update-for-visual-c-2013-and-visual-c-redistributable-package
		


Grüße 
Markus


----------

